# PLZ HELP! MUFE hd foundation, which shade should i PURCHASE?



## LAMALA (Mar 4, 2012)

[h=3]hey 
I really want to order MUFE hd foundation  (since i can only buy online) but im not sure what shade I have …
I have been told that i have olive skin tone .. i have uploaded 2 pics of me as you can see

i have been thinking of pick one of these 4 foundations:[/h] [h=3]- 123 DESERT - for light skin with olive undertones
-120 SOFT SAND - for medium skin tone
- 118 FLESH - for light skin with beige undertones.
- 125 SAND- for light skin with beige undertones .
(what is the difference  between shade 125 and 118   since both are for beige undertones)

Im really really confused because i only seen the shades on web..and im not sure if i have yellow, olive, beige skin undertone
PLz plz help me which shade do you guys think suit me? [/h]


----------



## Mabelle (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi, 

  	Choosing foundation over the internet is incredibly difficult, but i understand you cant try in person. 
  	I will try to explain as best as i can, so you can make your choice.

  	118 and 125 are both beige undertones (meaning you have equal amounts of gold and pink in your skin) but 125 is darker. It is for someone who has a medium to medium light undertone. 

  	120 is fairly light, and is 100% gold in it's undertone. 

  	123 is olive. Olive undertones are basically hyper golden. The 123 is the deepest color of the lot by nature. It is even deeper than a 127 and a 140 in mufe HD because the undertone is so strong.

  	Based on the last picture i looked at, i would say you are not a 123. I think you will feel it is too dark on you. A 125 might be a good color, even though it has some pink. The pink will not look weird (even though you have a golden/olive tone), it will just add a bit of brightness. I think a 120 would also be a suitable match.


  	Best of luck


----------



## rabideloise (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm 118 in MUFE. I can wear 120 as well, but it's a tad too dark for me. 123 is, as the above user said, REALLY olive. Where do you live?




  	Here's me as a point of reference. I work in cosmetics and 118 is a perfect match for me. One of my co-workers is Persian and she wears 120 or 125, depending on how tan she is. You don't appear to be much darker than me so I'd say 120 would be a good one for you.

  	118 and 125 differences: 118 is for lighter skin tones and 125 is for medium skin tones. You're on the border of light-medium (I am too) so I'd err on the side of being lighter. I say that because you can always add some bronzer to darken it up a bit, but making foundation lighter is a little tricky. There are some makeup artist tricks I could tell you, but it will probably just confuse instead of help you.

  	Also, if you find the 120 is too light, go to 125!! 123 is crazy. So, order, if you can, three bottles and return two that aren't the right shade. Get 118, 120, and 125.


----------



## LAMALA (Mar 5, 2012)

thank you guys for the advice 123 is immediately removed from the list!

		Id rather have a shade light than dark, as rabideloise said that i can use bronzer if its a shade light..soo 125 goes off from the list

 	 		rabideloise your co-worker who is Persian, does she have about the same complexion as me ?
 	 		btw I live in Sweden but im Kurd (Middle east) 
 	 		now it is between 120 and 118, what do you guys think?


----------



## rabideloise (Mar 5, 2012)

Bor du i Sverige? Jag bodde på Uppsala i 2008 för 6 månader. Jag tänker att 120 är perfekt färg på du..min vän är en littler mörkare än du, och hon gillar mörkare färger. 

  	What makeup are you using right now, and what shade is it? I'm curious because I want to make sure the 120 is a good shade before I recommend buying it.


----------



## LAMALA (Mar 5, 2012)

jaså, vad kul =) Japp jag bor i Sverige sedan 14 år tillbaka,  trivdes du bra i Sverige?
  	 Du som  har bott här så har du förmodligen sett hur dyrt smink är jämfört med i USA..så jag tänker beställa mycket smink och en vän som bor i USA kommer att leverera  till mig eftersom Sephora levererar inte till Sverige =(  kan inte ens betala med min  MasterCard på Sephora men jag tänker beställa via Amazon istället...kan i alla fall betala med min MasterCard där..

  	I use Nivea extreme resist foundation in shade 03 beige it match my skintone perfectly but since nivea has stopped selling makeup, I can not buy it anymore.. i will order 120 then but dont you think it would be to yellow? but im not sure it may be the right shade since you work in  cosmetic and have probably seen the colors..and my nivea foundation its much yellow in it

  	i will also order Laura mercier secret camouflage in shade SC-3 do you think it will suit my skintone?  i have heard that it is dry, but if i have an eye cream can i use it as a consealer under my eyes?








*T*ACK FÖR HJÄLPEN =) 


*Here is some other things that i might order;*

















































*WHAT DO YOU THINK =) IS ANYTHING THAT IS NOT WORTH BUYING IN MY LIST? *


----------

